# Hintergrundgeräusche rausfiltern



## möp (16. Mai 2003)

moin

ich arbeite mit wavelad, und möchte aus einem Song die Hintergrundgeräusche herausfiltern.
Weis irgendjemand, wiech das mache?

cu
möp


----------

